
Don't criticize. Be solidary. Get yourself useful - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/dont-criticize-be-solidary-get-yourself-useful/
======
Johnjonjoan
Don't criticise.. I'll be sure to pass this on to any Hungarians I meet.

